# Lisi ate a bug?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am posting under "maltese food, snacks & treats"!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
Lisi continues to entertain us w/her "hunger/gather" complex. Today we were having coffee in the cool morning (ha) on our deck & Lisi was just below us in the French garden (filled w/pea gravel) --- suddenly she let out a very scared, loud yelp. There was nothing/nothing/nothing there---we can only assume she ate a bug of some kind! We watched her for an hour & she did not show any allergy or reaction---just kept licking w/her tounge. We assume she is fine. 
Yesterday I had my hair colored but I think today it is gray again. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

My first reaction was yuck! There are an estimated 10,000,000,000,000,000,000 bugs alive in the world. Tell her she just has 9,999,999,999,999,999,999 to go.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> My first reaction was yuck! There are an estimated 10,000,000,000,000,000,000 bugs alive in the world. Tell her she just has 9,999,999,999,999,999,999 to go.


:smrofl::smrofl:

She would love the challenge!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

:HistericalSmiley: I need Lisi to come hang out with Aviannah on my desk at work and eat any flies that try to harass her. :HistericalSmiley: A few weeks ago  (I assume) a fly bit her because she suddenly became crazy scared of them and no other bugs bother her nor did flies previous. A rogue fly has been in the office a few times since the incident and now she will crawl up chest onto my shoulder when she sees one wrapping herself around my neck. :blink:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: I need Lisi to come hang out with Aviannah on my desk at work and eat any flies that try to harass her. :HistericalSmiley: A few weeks ago  (I assume) a fly bit her because she suddenly became crazy scared of them and no other bugs bother her nor did flies previous. A rogue fly has been in the office a few times since the incident and now she will crawl up chest onto my shoulder when she sees one wrapping herself around my neck. :blink:


I am almost certain Lisi would make a short life of that fly! She is amazing in how quick she is, which really scares me as she is so highly allergic. I am now thinking the soft stool could be from the bug she ate & not from the little dime size of whipped cream she got on her b-day. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> I am almost certain Lisi would make a short life of that fly! She is amazing in how quick she is, which really scares me as she is so highly allergic. I am now thinking the soft stool could be from the bug she ate & not from the little dime size of whipped cream she got on her b-day. :smilie_tischkante:


Avi wants her to come visit and stay until fly season is over. One just minutes ago harassed her again. :smpullhair: It is hard to work with a fluff wrapped around your neck! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Denise, have you tried the tick spray I recommend? I rub it on my hands & go superficially over the coat (not deeply at all) or on the harness---it keeps some bugs/flies/ticks/etc away.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> Denise, have you tried the tick spray I recommend? I rub it on my hands & go superficially over the coat (not deeply at all) or on the harness---it keeps some bugs/flies/ticks/etc away.


No I have not! It has only been an issue since one bit her. Can you share what you use?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

from the posting: Ding Dong the Wicked Tick is dead


edelweiss's Avatar

Name: sandi
Dog's Name: Kitzel & Liesl
Join Date: Apr 2010
Posts: 15,287
Default
Yes, it can be used on humans and furries!

And yes, mine is only a slight variation from Tori's original recipe (due to what I could find here):

12 drops of Rose Geranium oil
1-2 drops of Neem oil
(I will use 2 drops of lavender oil when it comes but have used 2 spritzes of spray for mosquitos from Austria to substitute in my last batch which contained lavender & clove, & tea tree oil among others)
1 oz. (or 30 ml) of carrier oil---I use almond oil
Distilled water to fill the remainder of a spray bottle (mine was between 6-8 ozs)


This has to be shaken each time it is used. I spray it on the harness & put a bit on my palms & lightly rub the feet, tail, back & belly & at the end the top knot. This is a strong smell (which the ticks don't like) so don't get it too near the face. Lisi is highly allergic & has had no issues so far with this spray!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank you Sandi! I copied it and saved it to my computer so I can try it. I prefer this over chemicals.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So! Lisi did not eat a bug! She lost her toe-nail again. I don't know how this could have happened but when I did her pads yesterday I noticed it was sensitive (very) so I took a closer look & it is missing again. I am certain she has lost it at least once before & probably twice (the first time was last Nov. when she snagged it on a rug in S. Carolina where we were staying)---the other time the lady who clips their nails noticed it was missing. So, I do think this is the 3rd time. It is highly sensitive. 
I have a vet appt. but not until Aug. 17th! I put her on a long list of cancellation candidates but it doesn't look promising.
I am wondering if this has anything to do w/her vasculitis. I read this today:
A definite diagnosis is tricky because a biopsy of that part of the body is not easily obtained. However, many dogs respond to fatty-acid supplements. In more extensive cases, the antibiotic tetracycline and a B-vitamin called niacinamide can reduce the inflammation, and eventually healthier nails will re-grow. For severely affected dogs, immunosuppressive drugs may be needed, but that is exceedingly rare.

If you have any experience w/any of the above, please weigh in here. She is such a happy little girl that it is often difficult to know what is up w/her.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Poor Lisi, that has to be painful. I hope someone here can help advice you. Thoughts and prayers your way! If I run into my vet I will ask if she has any suggestions that might help.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are seeing a new to us vet today at 12:00. Thank you Denise.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lisi, your quite the little hunter:HistericalSmiley: or is Lisi a watch fluff, just sayin those big bad bugs might hurt big brother and mommy and daddy.
I think Miss stinker might be the cutest bug eater I have ever seen. Auntie loves you silly girl


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We saw the vet today & Lisi did indeed loose her complete nail & her little toe is possibly fractured. They did not exray it as it is so very tiny & she said it would be the same treatment regardless, so I spared myself the expense of an exray. It was crusted over so they had to shave it down---a bit infected. She gets an antibiotic for 10 days & metacam as an anti-inflammatory. She has also developed a strange stool ---almost diarrhea, bad smell & frequency. She has slept most of the day. It is obviously painful but she was very good for the vet. She even ignored another pup in the waiting room completely---not her usual self. Of course they fell in love w/her! She just wanted "her mama!"


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Poor Lisi! I hope she feels better


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, I remember that happened to my Matilda, it broke my heart. I hope Lisi heals quickly


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh no, it sounds like you have a couple of things going on. Have you thought about booties for when they go out? Do you think she damaged her foot on a rock or something? I am wondering if the medicine is not agreeing with her, I hope her c-diff is not returning - it is called difficile for a reason.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so very sorry to see this Sandi and hope that today will be a better day for Lisi as well as yourself as well. With the meds that Lisi is getting, I am hopeful that she will start to feel better real soon!! Praying for a very speedy recovery for Lisi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did take a couple of fresh stool samples yesterday but they did not say anything about them & I forgot. They will call today & I will ask. I did mention the C-diff & they had gotten the records from our regular vet.
We had a good night but Lisi is not (very much out of character) wanting to go out at all. She took her meds w/out any fuss, but I know she doesn't like them---I had to make her swallow, but it is all oral so we will be fine. (She can find a pill in anything.) She hasn't had a stool yet this morn---and I think that is good---she had more than her fair share yesterday. 
One good thing is that she is a piggy so ate all of her big breckie & would probably take more if I offered.
I have not tried to look at her foot/toe this AM---it is pretty sensitive so I am leaving it for now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

wkomorow said:


> Oh no, it sounds like you have a couple of things going on. Have you thought about booties for when they go out? Do you think she damaged her foot on a rock or something? I am wondering if the medicine is not agreeing with her, I hope her c-diff is not returning - it is called difficile for a reason.


I tried winter booties in Vienna once---what a joke---no one would move! It is so hot here I can't imagine---I have been putting them in the grass in the AM but they prefer the stones. (pea gravel) I do think she did it on the larger brick type stone wall she jumps up on---just two bricks high---just her size. There is a place where she could catch her foot between them & that is where she was when it happened. We have built (Dwt. is "we") a long gate/fence to divide the 2 sides of the garden so that may keep them in the grass & patio area if need-be. It still seems very odd to me that she has lost this nail before. I am keeping my eye on that & making notes. I will attach a little photo of her sleeping at my feet.:wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Awwww :wub: look at that sweet girl napping!


----------

